# Relier deux ordinateurs ?



## Jackurgan (22 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, 

Le sujet a peut-être déjà été traité (mais dans ce cas je n'ai rien trouvé), mais je voulais demander si quelqu'un connaîtrait le meilleur moyen pour connecter deux ordinateurs entre eux, pour jouer en réseau. Voir également plusieurs ordinateurs, soit macs soit PC. 

Un câble ferait très bien l'affaire, ce serait juste pour jouer à un jeu entre joueurs, dans une même pièce. Mais je ne sais pas quel câble utiliser, ni si les ordinateurs doivent être connectés à internet... Bref beaucoup de questions ! Une petite aide serait sympa !

Merci bien !


----------



## vg93179 (22 Janvier 2008)

Un cable ethernet croisé s'il n'y a que 2 ordis. 

Un routeur ethernet avec cables ethernet classique si plusieurs ordis (y compris des macs / pc )  

Un routeur wifi (type borne airport extreme) si tu veux du sans fil (moins rapide qu'en ethernet) 
Tu peux même mixer du wifi et de l'ethernet sur une borne airport extreme par exemple (mais aussi delink , netgear... ) 

Sur les macs les options de partage cochées (partage windows notamment) dans prefs/partage 
Sur les PC, réseau activé via ethernet ou wifi en fonction 
Et les bon ports ouverts, ou pas fermés, pour les jeux. 

Et si tu veux internet, le brancher sur le routeur en entrée (contrairement aux autres qui sont en sortie) Il routera aussi l'ethernet. 
Configurer le routeur pour distribuer des adresses ip type 192.168.0.x ou 10.1.x


----------



## Nelly (22 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour VG93179 !

Je me permets de m'adresser à toi car la réponse que tu as faite à Jackurgan me semble très claire et complète.
Hier j'ai acheté à la fnac un routeur (D-Link DES-1005D) pour relier un PC et un Mac (visiblement un câble aurait suffi).
Mais dans la boîte il n'y a que le câble qui permet la mise sous tension du routeur de fourni ! Sic !
Qui plus est, le guide d'installation est en anglais et les schémas des ports ne correspondent pas au matériel que je possède ! Sic 2 !
Ceci doit signifier qu'il me faut en sus acheter 3 câbles :
- l'un qui relie le modem (numéricâble) au routeur ;
- un deuxième qui relie le routeur au PC ;
- un troisième qui relie le routeur au Mac.
Peux-tu me confirmer (ou non) ma logique de blonde en matière de branchement ?
Pour info, je peux relier le modem au PC via USB, le modem au Mac uniquement via Ethernet. Et tous branchements sur le routeur se font par Ethernet. Je n'ai qu'une prise Ethernet sur mon Mac G4.
Le but du jeu serait (dans l'idéal) d'avoir Internet sur les deux postes et d'avoir accès au disque dur de l'autre.
Merci bien.
Nelly


----------



## fpoil (22 Janvier 2008)

SAUF que, le d-link DES-1005D n'est pas un routeur mais un simple switch (en gros multiprise ethernet)  et donc dans ta configuration actuelle ne te sert à rien!!

2 choix :

1) tu ramènes to d-link à la fnac et tu te fais rembourser, tu branches ton modem numericable en usb à ton pc, tu installes si besoin est les drivers pour le modem, tu connectes ton mac et ton pc avec un cable ethernet (à acheter si tu n'en a pas) et tu partages la connexion de ton pc vers ton mac (va voir ici)

2) tu échanges ton switch par un routeur et tu oublie l'usb, tu branches ton modem numericable à ton routeur et tous tes ordis au routeur (3 cables ethernet) et tu configures ton routeur


----------



## Nelly (22 Janvier 2008)

D'accord, d'accord.
Je vais essayer la 1ère solution qui me semble la plus simple et j'aurais le droit à un avoir de la FNAC après !
Merci bien pour ces renseignements.
Nelly


----------



## Jackurgan (10 Février 2008)

Houlà ! Merci pour la réponse extrêmement rapide vg93179 ! Je verrai si je réussi à connecter ces ordinateurs... Dès la fin des exmanens universitaires ! :rateau:


----------

